# guesthouse in Bantry Bay for sale



## Gudi (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi everybody,
1996 we started our guesthouse Villa Sunshine in Bantry Bay and now it is time for us to move on. Our kids are ready to leave for European universities and we would like to be close to them. 
Villa Sunshine is a 7 bedroom mediterranean villa in Bantry Bay with seaviews, pool, lots of outside areas, breakfast room and lounge, own laundry , office etc etc. 
We have owned it since 1996 and have a very good return, repeat clientelle and good turnover. Also very well placed on the net. just type in Villa Sunshine and you will see what I mean.´
As we are not sure when we will be back in Cape Town to live there again, we are also thinking of selling our 3 bedroom house in Fresnaye. Also with pool, garage, en suite etc etc. about 700 m from the guesthouse so ideal to live there and work at the guesthouse (never a good idea to live in the `office`. 
Please understand that we only sell the two houses together and or the guesthouse on its own. not the other way around.
The price is around 9 million for the guesthouse and around 4.5 for our private house. 
So - if you are looking for a new lifestyle in beautiful Cape Town, without working too much (we also have a fantastic manageress who is willing to stay) good return on your investment and a very satisfying live, give us a call or email us.
Villa Sunshine.Cape Town Guest House - Villa Sunshine or 0824169202 (sa Cell)


----------

